

Darpa Robotics Challenge Announcement - Qworg
https://www.fbo.gov/utils/view?id=74d674ab011d5954c7a46b9c21597f30

======
Qworg
The main site page is
[https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id...](https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=ee8e770bcfe1fe217472342c67d6bd5a&tab=core&tabmode=list&=)

This is exciting and terribly difficult. Looking forward to it!

